# Surge siting yesterday !!!



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

For the first time this year I saw a 2.25 cent surge in my market. No I did not chase it and yes it went away in a few minutes never to return.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sad.... My market had some decent surge Friday night downtown... There is always some this just seemed to be a little more aggressive and lasted alot longer.... Tool was in concert and this was as the concert let out.... But the entire midtown and downtown area was covered in something....the irony is the highest surge was on an island across the river... Which you cannot even drive to.... Yeah.... A technology company.... As if ..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dekero said:


> Sad.... My market had some decent surge Friday night downtown... There is always some this just seemed to be a little more aggressive and lasted alot longer.... Tool was in concert and this was as the concert let out.... But the entire midtown and downtown area was covered in something....the irony is the highest surge was on an island across the river... Which you cannot even drive to.... Yeah.... A technology company.... As if ..
> 
> View attachment 410546


Really happy for you and thanks for sending the surge map. I have changed my business plan where surge is not even a possibility. I added Lyft and work more hours. I am really glad that there are hard working drivers getting surges still.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Really happy for you and thanks for sending the surge map. I have changed my business plan where surge is not even a possibility. I added Lyft and work more hours. I am really glad that there are hard working drivers getting surges still.


Ohhh they are definitely alot less than they used to be.... And neither app offers any promotions anymore here.... I agree you gotta make what you can of what you have... I drive Lux as well as Uber x, and I'll cancel an x ride in a second if I'm on the way to pick up and get a Lux request.... Did 3 times last nite alone.....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dekero said:


> Sad.... My market had some decent surge Friday night downtown... There is always some this just seemed to be a little more aggressive and lasted alot longer.... Tool was in concert and this was as the concert let out.... But the entire midtown and downtown area was covered in something....the irony is the highest surge was on an island across the river... Which you cannot even drive to.... Yeah.... A technology company.... As if ..
> 
> View attachment 410546


You might consider an amphibious car from the sixties.



Dekero said:


> Ohhh they are definitely alot less than they used to be.... And neither app offers any promotions anymore here.... I agree you gotta make what you can of what you have... I drive Lux as well as Uber x, and I'll cancel an x ride in a second if I'm on the way to pick up and get a Lux request.... Did 3 times last nite alone.....


We are all trying to navigate these ever-changing waters. Our business plans need to reflect that as yours does. It's hard and challenging just like life.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Sad.... My market had some decent surge Friday night downtown... There is always some this just seemed to be a little more aggressive and lasted alot longer.... Tool was in concert and this was as the concert let out.... But the entire midtown and downtown area was covered in something....the irony is the highest surge was on an island across the river... Which you cannot even drive to.... Yeah.... A technology company.... As if ..
> 
> View attachment 410546



View attachment 410927


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Beautiful I love it !!!



Legalizeit0 said:


> View attachment 415473


Those are for one ride not per mile. But still sweet. Hope you made a bundle.


----------



## El Ropo (Jan 11, 2020)

I was on my way home last night after a good day ubering, when I noticed a $12 surge right off the highway. I was offline ATM and drove to middle of surge and went online, then waited there for 10 minutes, nothing. I stayed online and drove home. 15 minutes later, I got a ping from a local downtown bar 1 mile away from my house. The ride would normally have been about $7.50, but my surge was still active and I received $20 for a short ride. I love that the surge will stick to the driver even if they leave the original surge zone. It's a great way to make extra $$$ while dealing with the annoying short drunk babysitting rides. BTW, this gentleman worked at Dell, and is originally from Ireland. We had great conversation and he stopped at a fried chicken place and bought me dinner on the way home. The chicken was really good 

In the past few weeks, there have been a wonderful amount of surges lighting up the map. I'm starting to learn where they regularly appear and have been positioning myself accordingly. This is the Austin market BTW. I'm happy SWSX has been cancelled, now I can work the downtown area and actually be able to move around without gridlock.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Not sure what's been going on the last month surge has had a reemergence in Memphis as well.... In a wild way... Weekends the whole city lights up...

But I'll take it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Milk every cent you can whenever they pop you something!


----------



## El Ropo (Jan 11, 2020)

Going online in the middle of a high surge will give you the opportunity to move anywhere else and retain your surge $$. Tip of the day


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Drivers must be getting to be fraidy cats in my market--the airport surges now in the middle of the day even when nowhere else is. Until last week that would almost never happen, the entire region would surge except for the airport because of airport-only drivers wasting their time in the queue. And the surge will stay now even with a few drivers in the queue whereas before a single driver in queue would kill the surge. Dunno what is going on, but bear likes it!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

El Ropo said:


> I was on my way home last night after a good day ubering, when I noticed a $12 surge right off the highway. I was offline ATM and drove to middle of surge and went online, then waited there for 10 minutes, nothing. I stayed online and drove home. 15 minutes later, I got a ping from a local downtown bar 1 mile away from my house. The ride would normally have been about $7.50, but my surge was still active and I received $20 for a short ride. I love that the surge will stick to the driver even if they leave the original surge zone. It's a great way to make extra $$$ while dealing with the annoying short drunk babysitting rides. BTW, this gentleman worked at Dell, and is originally from Ireland. We had great conversation and he stopped at a fried chicken place and bought me dinner on the way home. The chicken was really good :smiles:
> 
> In the past few weeks, there have been a wonderful amount of surges lighting up the map. I'm starting to learn where they regularly appear and have been positioning myself accordingly. This is the Austin market BTW. I'm happy SWSX has been cancelled, now I can work the downtown area and actually be able to move around without gridlock.


Outstanding a nice surge and a chicken dinner !!! Nice way to end your shift. Congratulations thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Drivers must be getting to be fraidy cats in my market--the airport surges now in the middle of the day even when nowhere else is. Until last week that would almost never happen, the entire region would surge except for the airport because of airport-only drivers wasting their time in the queue. And the surge will stay now even with a few drivers in the queue whereas before a single driver in queue would kill the surge. Dunno what is going on, but bear likes it!


Drivers don't want to pick up riders at the airport anymore because of the corona virus, that's what causing the surges. Soon air traffic will come to a crawl and there won't be any more pickups at the airport for a while.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

MarkMan said:


> Drivers don't want to pick up riders at the airport anymore because of the corona virus, that's what causing the surges. Soon air traffic will come to a crawl and there won't be any more pickups at the airport for a while.


Wusses. I even picked up two Chinese girls last week. They were from New Jersey.

I will take all of the money. Gotta make hay while the sun shines! Who wants to live forever?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

This is the first surge I've seen in Salt Lake City in almost a month, unfortunately hubby has my car


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> This is the first surge I've seen in Salt Lake City in almost a month, unfortunately hubby has my car
> View attachment 442368


Please be careful. I have stopped driving after 4 years full time. Your health means everything. I wish I could say fantastic but I really want to tell you to stay home. 
Nobody loves surges more then me. I miss even driving for 65 cents a mile and 35 cents a minute. Because I love the riders and helping them get to there destination safely.
You seem like a really nice kind person. I want you around for surges for years to come. Please be safe. Apply for unemployment until this war is won.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Please be careful. I have stopped driving after 4 years full time. Your health means everything. I wish I could say fantastic but I really want to tell you to stay home.
> Nobody loves surges more then me. I miss even driving for 65 cents a mile and 35 cents a minute. Because I love the riders and helping them get to there destination safely.
> You seem like a really nice kind person. I want you around for surges for years to come. Please be safe. Apply for unemployment until this war is won.


I am only doing UberEats, no people


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> I am only doing UberEats, no people


Hey you be safe !


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Hey you be safe !


I hand sanitize before I pick up, after I pick up and again before I drop off and after drop off, my hands are so damn dry &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> I hand sanitize before I pick up, after I pick up and again before I drop off and after drop off, my hands are so damn dry &#129315;&#129315;


Get like a tube of aloe based cream.



Jimmy44 said:


> Get like a tube of aloe based cream.


Use after sanitizer


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Please be careful. I have stopped driving after 4 years full time. Your health means everything. I wish I could say fantastic but I really want to tell you to stay home.
> Nobody loves surges more then me. I miss even driving for 65 cents a mile and 35 cents a minute. Because I love the riders and helping them get to there destination safely.
> You seem like a really nice kind person. I want you around for surges for years to come. Please be safe. Apply for unemployment until this war is won.


Excellent, kind, caring advice.


----------

